# You never have enough pens, or sheds



## alsea1 (Mar 25, 2013)

No matter what. You never have enough pens or sheds.
Just when you think you are good. Nope. Need one more for this or that.
Meanwhile the house you live in goes without. LOL


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, and your point would be?


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm always out there it seems wishing I had another one here or over there for this reason or that.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 27, 2013)

So slog out there in the mud and put in another one.

We were praying for rain here all winter because DH is fencing in 6 acres for the buck and his companion to mosey around in.

It's hard to dig holes in dry ground even with a post hole digger on the back of a tractor.  He cut cedar trees and made about 50 posts.

We got rain 3 weeks ago, about 4 inches, so he's out there this week hard at it.

More pastures!!  More pens!!  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

DonnaBelle


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 27, 2013)

Agreed!  and they are never big enough either!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 27, 2013)

That will be so nice Donna.
I wish I had six acres. That would seem like the world to me.
We have nothing but rain here. 
I just want it to dry out some.
LOL


----------

